# Recommend good rental agent South County Dublin



## witchymand (7 Feb 2011)

Hi, Would be very interested to hear recommendations from anybody who is/has used a property agent,Property is located in Blackrock and I am living abroad thanks in advance.


----------



## delgirl (7 Feb 2011)

We rented a property from Daphne Kaye in Foxrock.  They were really thorough in their vetting process and visited the property every 6 weeks to check it.

They appeared to be very professional and I would recommend them to an absent landlord.


----------



## T McGibney (7 Feb 2011)

Some of my own clients living abroad have reported good experiences with Lowe & Associates http://lowe.ie/


----------



## Sadie11 (7 Feb 2011)

I have used Liam Redmond  letting for many years and have found him very good and very reasonable rates


----------



## Delboy (7 Feb 2011)

I've used www.keystreet.ie and was happy with all their work. i know they have had property in the Blackrock area in the past


----------

